# en su caso



## Cellardoor86

Buongiorno a tutti.
Ho un dubbio in una frase.

"Para mostrar cualquier leyenda o cartel anunciador han de cumplirse dos condiciones: que estén pintados directamente sobre los paramentos de las fachadas con letras negras o doradas, sin invadir superficies ornamentadas; y que sirvan exclusivamente para anunciar el nombre y el giro del establecimiento comercial o industrial y *en su caso* el nombre y la especialidad del profesionista.

Come tradurreste voi "en su caso"? 

Grazie


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao C86,

io pensavo a:

...e *nello specifico* il nome e la qualifica/specialità del professionista.

Saluti!


----------



## chlapec

Io direi: "e *quando sia opportuno*, il nome..."



> ...e *nello specifico*


 
"Nello specifico" sería "en particular".


----------



## Cellardoor86

e non è meglio dire in questo contesto:

*e in alcuni casi*, il nome... ???


----------



## chlapec

Cellardoor86 said:


> e non è meglio dire in questo contesto:
> 
> *e in alcuni casi*, il nome... ???


 
Non so se sia meglio di "quando sia opportuno", ma non è lo stesso che "en su caso", che più o meno vuol dire: "quando si dia la circostanza di farlo"

In alcuni casi: en algunos casos


----------



## Neuromante

...comerciale o industriale e, *se dovesse*, il nome e la specialità...

"En su caso" significa "se fosse attingente" pero no me gusta como quedaría en italiano.


----------



## Cellardoor86

se dovesse non mi piace come suona all'interno della frase... provate a tradurla tutta e non è attinente al contesto...


----------



## honeyheart

Io direi:

_"... dello stabilimento commerciale o industriale e, *se fosse il caso*, anche il nome e la specialità del professionista."_

 Che ne dite?


----------



## 0scar

_"...e, quando corrisponda,..."_


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> ...comerciale o industriale e, *se dovesse*, il nome e la specialità...
> 
> "En su caso" significa "se fosse *attingente*" pero no me gusta como quedaría en italiano.


 
Per volevi dire *'attinente'*, vero?


----------



## Cellardoor86

quando corrisponda suona male no? penso che la migliore è quella "*quando sia opportuno*"... è quella più attintente traducendo tutta la frase... non pensate¿?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Cellardoor86 e benvenuto al Forum 

Per cortesia, fa' attenzione alla punteggiatura e alle maiuscole. 
Siamo su un Forum di lingue e tutto è importante per chi apprende. Regola 11.





Cellardoor86 said:


> *S*e dovesse non mi piace come suona all'interno della frase... provate a tradurla tutta e non è attinente al contesto...





Cellardoor86 said:


> *Q*uando corrisponda suona male no? *P*enso che la migliore è quella "*quando sia opportuno*"... è quella più atti*ne*nte traducendo tutta la frase... non pensate¿?


Inoltre *aggiungi la tua bozza di traduzione già al primo post*, come si usa qui da noi.
Grazie per la collaborazione.

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## Cellardoor86

Scusami. Farò più attenzione a queste piccole imprecisioni... Hai ragione tu.


----------



## ursu-lab

Cellardoor86 said:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Ho un dubbio in una frase.
> 
> "Para mostrar cualquier leyenda o cartel anunciador han de cumplirse dos condiciones: que estén pintados directamente sobre los paramentos de las fachadas con letras negras o doradas, sin invadir superficies ornamentadas; y que sirvan exclusivamente para anunciar el nombre y el giro del establecimiento comercial o industrial y *en su caso* el nombre y la especialidad del profesionista.
> 
> Come tradurreste voi "en su caso"?
> 
> Grazie



...e, *a seconda del* caso, il nome e la *qualifica professionale* relativa.


----------



## Cellardoor86

Mi sembra una buona traduzione la ultima... Voi che ne dite?


----------



## gatogab

Cellardoor86 said:


> Mi sembra una buona traduzione la ultima... Voi che ne dite?


Fidati.


----------



## Cellardoor86

Gattogab ti ho mandato un mex privato.


----------



## gatogab

Cellardoor86 said:


> Ga*t*togab, ti ho mandato un messaggio privato.


Grazie.


----------



## Neuromante

Se diría que se debe poner el nombre o la profesión según cual de las dos sea la que corresponda en cada caso.


----------



## Cellardoor86

Qualcuno ha tolto la traduzione che avevano postato quí sul forum di tutta la frase intera... Potete rimetterla gentilmente? Grazie


----------



## gatogab

Cellardoor86 said:


> Qualcuno ha tolto la traduzione che avevano postato quí sul forum di tutta la frase intera... Potete rimetterla gentilmente? Grazie


Si trova ancora nel post #17.


----------



## Cellardoor86

Non ce l'ho io...nel post 17 sono io che ti scrivo che ti ho mandato un messaggio privato...


----------



## gatogab

Cellardoor86 said:


> Non ce l'ho io...nel post 17 sono io che ti scrivo che ti ho mandato un messaggio privato...


Es la única traducción que existe, además que no veo ningún post eliminado.
Controla bien.
Saludos.
PD.
Se me pasó esta de HH.
_



"... dello stabilimento commerciale o industriale e, *se fosse il caso*, anche il nome e la specialità del professionista."

Click to expand...

_


----------



## MOMO2

Cellardoor86 said:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Ho un dubbio in una frase.
> 
> "Para mostrar cualquier leyenda o cartel anunciador han de cumplirse dos condiciones: que estén pintados directamente sobre los paramentos de las fachadas con letras negras o doradas, sin invadir superficies ornamentadas; y que sirvan exclusivamente para anunciar el nombre y el giro del establecimiento comercial o industrial y *en su caso* el nombre y la especialidad del profesionista.
> 
> Come tradurreste voi "en su caso"?
> 
> Grazie


 
E, *all'occorrenza*,


----------



## chlapec

MOMO2 said:


> E, *all'occorrenza*,


 
Ecco!!


----------



## Cellardoor86

quindi la traduzione piu giusta è *all'occorrenza*?


----------



## gatogab

Cellardoor86 said:


> quindi la traduzione pi*ù* giusta è *all'occorrenza*?


 
Fidati

Te puedes confiar ciegamente.

(He aprendido, ¿verdad?)


Que pases un buen domingo.


----------



## Cellardoor86

ejejeej gracias Gatogab! igualmente, pasa buen domingo... aunque aquí lo pasaré estudiando! Un saludo y nos vemos por aquí ya que pondré mas cosas que este foro es lo mas!  me estáis ayudando un montón!!! muchas gracias!!!


----------



## 0scar

Según las casa (WR) *in caso di necessità, *_*all'occorrenza, se* *proprio è necessario*_* = *_*en caso de necesidad, de ocurrir, si es apropiado y necesario*, _y no es lo mismo que _*en su caso.

*_De las propuestas anteriores yo mequedaría con_* quando corrisponda *_y con_* a seconda del caso.
* _


----------

